# 210,4 km/h auf INTENSE M6



## Wilhelm (22. September 2007)

Hallo im IBC-Forum und herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwunsch zum neuen INTENSE M6-âSpeedbikeâ (http://www.intensecycles.com/web/news/m6/m6.html), auf dem Markus STOECKL am 19.09.2007 (http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188538) zu der phÃ¤nomenalen Weltbestmarke von 210,4 km/h fÃ¼r Serienbikes ritt (http://www.spiegel.de/videoplayer/0,6298,21772,00.html, http://25framez.com/2007/09/19/vide...rld-record-set-on-serial-intense-m6/#more-219, http://www2.ms-racing.at)!






















June 21 2007 Â© Intense Cycles inc.


----------

